# 36 ga Wire



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Hi All
Who has stock of Any 36 ga wire?


----------



## Jakey (26/5/16)

For those times u just need a 2 ohm build.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Lol! No I want to make Some claptons and fused claptons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Anyone?


----------



## Jakey (26/5/16)

I havnt seen any 36g for sale before. Hope u come right bud


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Really??? Why is that? 36 and up is the core ingredient for claptons and fused claptons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (26/5/16)

True, dont know why, who knows maybe a couple of vendors do have and you could get your answer during working hours. If not perhaps you could contact a supplier close to you to help you out and place a special order for you with their next shipment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

I just ordered some from the states. Had to buy a 250 foot! Lol!


----------



## MoeB786 (26/5/16)

@RiaanRed lemme know how much it works out to might need some as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

MoeB786 said:


> @RiaanRed lemme know how much it works out to might need some as well


Will do Man


----------

